# Yahoo mail - password not accepted



## Rej (Oct 21, 2004)

I am posting on behalf of my mother who cannot access her yahoo mail account. She is using the correct password but it is not being accepted and keeps saying 'invalid password'. I have tried to sort it out for her but everytime I go to the 'request new password' or 'help' sections, I am asked for personal information e.g. birthdate, postal code etc. As with a lot of people, the information put here was nonsense (i.e. not the real address) as my mother did not want to receive junk mail at her home address. Whenever I have had password problems, I have been asked a question like 'What is your pet's name?' and not for a postal code etc. Is there anyway around this or is the only option to open a new account? Please be aware that the password is undoubtedly correct and the caps lock is not on.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Any numbers and num lock is off?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Have YOU tried logging into the account from her comptuer / another computer?


----------



## M_Eccentric (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey, maybe its not the password, but the account
name that is not correct. Yahoo is case sensitive and
if one little _ or number is not correct, it will say that
the password is not correct.


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

Account name is not case sensitive, only the password is.


----------



## Rej (Oct 21, 2004)

She uses computers in her local library in England and I have tried on mine in China. All the above (caps lock etc.) have been considered. Have now set her up another account as there seemed to be no way around it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

If no one can log in from any computer anywhere, then the problem is with the account. Either the password or the username is being entered wrong or there's something else wrong with the account. Since it's a free account (I assume), you're not likely to get support from Yahoo, but you could always try.


----------



## raikhi (Oct 22, 2004)

May not be a lot of help but I did notice a few people having problems with the SHIFT key. Sometimes it just stays depressed and affects the password. GOOD LUCK???


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

I would check Yahoo's Help section because there is a way that you can create an Alternate e-mail account so that if you have problems, Yahoo will be able to contact you. I signed up for Yahoo 6 years ago, and at that time, I don't think they had this feature. (If you create an Alternate account, go to that alternate account to varify the information to Yahoo)

You can get support from Yahoo, but it will take about 3 attempts to get the information you need:

1.) The first time, they will usually just send you a page from their Help Desk, which most people have already read.

2.) The next time, they might ask your permission to go into your account on their end to see what the problem is

3.) The third time (and subsequent times) you should be able to get an answer/solution to the problem. But remember, you'll have to go through the three-times rule in most cases.

Jack


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Here is a bunch of information for those having trouble with Yahoo Mail. You can use this information at Yahoo's Help Desk, should your existing Yahoo account not be available to you. (or even if it is and you are having problems.)

1.) The first thing the user should do in his/her case, is to go to Yahoo and select "Help" from the main page. You can also go to the "Mail prompt" and select "Help" from the mail prompt.

2.) Your screen will show a whole slew of most common questions and issues. You can either:

(a.) select the question or issue from the list that you see that most closely matches the information you need. If you choose this option: Review the info that Yahoo provides. Than, answer the prompt: "Is this enough information?" click yes, if the help page has answered your question or:

(b.) select "No" if you need to contact customer care. (This is step #1 of the three-step process that I talked about above.)

Now you can also use the QUESTION database, if you don't see the question that you are looking for on the main page. Type in your question in the form of the following example: "What if my password doesn't work?"

The responses generated will be like the ones from the Help Desk with the yes or no prompts for did this solve your problem? The only difference is, using the Question database, goes deeper into Yahoo to find the information.

If you contact Customer Care on the forum by saying "No, this isn't enough information" you will be prompted for a simple form which will ask for your Yahoo ID. (This is your Yahoo ID WITHOUT the Yahoo.com behind it.) You could than type in an alternate e-mail address for them to contact you. This is what you SHOULD DO if you are having problems getting into your account, or you can type your yahoo e-mail address if you can get into your account.

a. Your first response will be an automated thing that says, we received your e-mail.

b. The next response will be information from the Help desk. (The stuff most people have already read)

c. Assuming that doesn't work, reply to that e-mail detailing your problem. This is where they will most likely give you more detail about the solution to your problem.

d. If that still doesn't work, Yahoo may ask your permission for your user name/password to run some tests on your account. (YOU WILL NEVER BE ASKED FOR THIS IS ANY UNSOLICITED E-MAIL BY YAHOO.) This is the point where you are working with tech support.

You can just keep going until you get an answer. By the time you get to c-d on the list, they will help you get specific information

ONCE YOUR ACCOUNT PROBLEM HAS BEEN SOLVED. Get an alternative e-mail address, which Yahoo can use to contact you in the event of a problem. If you don't have an alternate e-mail address, the only way that Yahoo can contact you is by you going under "I forgot my password" and providing your secret question/answer to Yahoo.

To get an Alternate e-mail address for Yahoo help.

1.) Open your Yahoo Mail account

2.) Click on the "My Account" info

3.) Under your ID information, click "Edit"

4) You will see a box that says something like: Alt:e-mail 1: Type your alternative e-mail address in the box.

5.) Click "Finish"

6.) Click "Edit" under your personal information again

7.) Scroll down to the Alternate e-mail account address and click "Verify"

8.) Follow the prompts on the screen by going to your alternate e-mail account, and clicking the link INSIDE OF YOUR INBOX ON THE ALTERNATE ACCOUNT!

9) Provide your username/password if prompted and click ok or submit.

Your alternate account is now verified, and Yahoo can now send troubleshooting information to this account should your Yahoo acoount become problematic.

(Note: If you receive a page that says, "Yahoo has trouble connecting to the server, the response is logged immediately. Try again in 10 minutes by logging out and than going back to the step that you couldn't complete.)

Jack


----------

